# Maker Faire 2012 venues



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Springtime means that new Maker Faire events around the country (and even internationally now) are in the works. For more info, here's their website: Maker Faire

They haven't posted exhibitors yet for the S.F. Bay area faire, just closed out exhibitors, but last year there was a halloween booth sponsored by a local haunters group I believe. Hope to make it to this years event.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a member of Calhaunter's Norcal group & they have just been approved for a large booth for SF Bay Area Makers faire at San Mateo fair grounds on May 19-20th ( 3rd year I believe ). CHNC just had a meeting to decide what they wanted to do there with the booth. http://www.calhauntsnorcal.com/
There will be an area to showcase & demo a few DIY/homemade props from a lot of the make-n-takes they did over the year(s) & a couple of different haunt scenes using them !! 

I'm hoping to be in town that week to help out with the set up / display for the weekend & maybe have something like my 3 axis skelly(s),etc there........& maybe meet a few local members from HF there !


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, great news. I think the faire is a great source of exposure for the group and I'm sure it will inspire more home haunters to emerge. Please keep us informed here if you can about what projects might be featured in the booth. If we make it up there this year I'll be sure to look for you and look for your skelly and more.

BTW not sure why but your link to the group wasn't linkable. Here it is again: http://www.calhauntsnorcal.com/


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmm, not use why my link didn't insert properly, must have suffered from that darn condition of mine in the AM again - NEC (Not Enough Coffee)  thanx - also fixed mine....LoL

Well I pretty sure I'm not sharing state secrets.... LoL ( if anything is meant to be a surprise /secret I wouldn't ), of course if I suddenly vanish from here, just look for my corpse on display at the Makers Faire Norcal haunt booth's cemetery scene.......  

So far the scene's that they seem to have decided on are - Cemetery, Pirate Swamp, Mad Scientist's Lab. (was hoping on Clown/Carny also)
They decided on the following Props/projects centered around the make & takes of the past few years that may be best to displayed in the booth:
Corpsification, PVC Candles, Skull Lamps, LED Spot Lights, Tombstones (foam cutting), Monster Mud Reaper
Groundbreaker Zombie, Arduino Blinky Eyes, Blood & Snot, Silicon Mask Making, 3 Axis Skull, Life Casting
Dental Appliances, Bride of Articulation, Laser Vortex, Rocking Chair, Web Gun, Distressed Clothing & Air Cannon.

So far that's about it, I was unable to make the meeting last Sat so info is from emails sent out. Will keep ya as updated as I get info


----------

